# Best location for cold joint in footer



## n74tg (Sep 17, 2005)

I am about ready to pour some of the footers for my house. The footers will have an 8" x16" cross section. The lot slopes down to the east so block walls will be roughly 3 feet high on west end and 8 feet high on east end. The house will be 30' x 57' in size with the east wall being a 30' length. The house will also be built over a crawl space. 

I expect to have at least one or two cold joints in the footers. My question is where is the best location to put them; in the middle of the 30' east wall, at or near a corner, or somewhere in the 57' long north or south wall. 

I'm thinking that the east wall is the tallest wall, so it will also be the heaviest wall; so cold joint(s) should go in the north and or south walls. 

Anybody got any advice...thanks?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Just be sure to key the joints and, if possible, apply an epoxy bonding agent to the surface before pouring against it. It goes without saying that there should be no rebar splices anywhere near the joint.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Personally I don't think where the cold joint is in the footing will make any difference, although I would put 2 - 3 pcs. of 5/8" rebar sticking through the form work on the first pour so when you do the next pour the rebar will make it whole.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

jmic said:


> Personally I don't think where the cold joint is in the footing will make any difference...


agreed


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I put steel in all of our footings, whether it is in the specs or not.

Then if we have to cold joint it the rebar is already there.

Why would you have a cold joint in a foundation of that size? You are only looking at about 6 1/2 yards of concrete, with stepped footings maybe 8 yards.

If you can get the truck around it, it's an easy pour.


----------

